
Court Orders Pirate Bay Domains to Be Forfeited to the State - okket
https://torrentfreak.com/court-orders-pirate-bay-domains-forfeited-state-160512/
======
belorn
Well, now we have a black hole in the DNS that makes a name eternally gone
from the name space. In contrast to normal confiscation, the property will
neither be sold or destroyed, and when I last time asked, the state isn't
going to pay any registry fees either. Rather, the general consensus seems to
be that the name will just be held by the state for an indefinite time.

------
droopyEyelids
are any of the original pirate Bay hackers still involved?

I’d like to see these domain seizures drive innovation in decentralized DNS
and TPB's founders seem like they could be motivated and capable enough to
make something happen!

~~~
tommyman
No, one is in jail for hacking offenses in Denmark. One wants that to happen
and TPB to evolve better but is not involved with building it. Third is
floating around south east asia I think.

------
teddyh
[http://uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion/](http://uj3wazyk5u4hnvtk.onion/)

~~~
oneloop
Awesome. I shall be bookmarking this.

------
bluehazed
Good ol' domain whack-a-mole.

------
dandelion_lover
Are there any reasons not to make an i2p-darkweb-site with dark-web torrents?

~~~
DarkLinkXXXX
Speed, and convenience, or lack thereof.

~~~
dandelion_lover
It's true, but some people would undoubtedly agree to use it. And I personally
expect a noticeable number of them (and I would be among them).

